# no screenshot option?



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys new to cm here. Learned a lot from this forum though and many thanks for that. Anyway, I haven't had the option for the native screenshot in the power button menu. I've flashed a few nightlies and still no option. Currently running on nightly 24. Any ideas?


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

Try build 25


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

weird tho...it was added like 3 or 4 nightlies ago. It should be in ur power button menu. above reboot


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah i updated to nightly 25 today. well, then again, i'm doubting myself now. can someone confirm how to install a nightly? i have rom manager premium. i go into download rom. nightlies obviously. select desired nightly. wait for the install. then it prompts me with 3 options, backup, wipe, and wipe dalvik(sp?). then it tells me to reboot into recovery to finish install. is there something in the recovery that i'm supposed to run? i normally just run the update fixes like the camera and torch, 1% batt, etc. am i missing something?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nope...u did everything correctly...i mean did u wipe data? or just dalvik? or what?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

does sound odd. the screenshots has been in the nightlies since #20. What are the file names of the fixes or other things that you're installing after flashing the rom?

Go to Settings-About Phone, and tell us the date that is in the Mod Version.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

I wiped my data when i installed nightly 20. Haven't wiped it after 24 or 25. I've just been making nandroid and wipin g dalvik. cyanogenmod-7-07092011


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

koobaru said:


> I wiped my data when i installed nightly 20. Haven't wiped it after 24 or 25. I've just been making nandroid and wipin g dalvik. cyanogenmod-7-07092011


it sounds like you're installing old fixes that are not meant for the newer nightlies. That's why I asked you in the post above for the file names of the fixes you're flashing. You're only suppose to be flashing the 2 fixes in my signature. All the others have been built into the nightlies.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are the only two I'm flashing. Well and the crt animation


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

crt animation was fixed a long time ago...dont need to flash that anymore


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

koobaru said:


> Those are the only two I'm flashing. Well and the crt animation


crt animation zip has an old framework. it replaces the framework where the screenshot option is. thats why you are screwin it up. like SyNiK4L said, don't flash it. It's been fixed since nightly #7


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright so I tried updating to nightly 26 and only flashed the two you told me to. For some reason when I check my about phone, the date on the nightly hasn't changed, still says 07092011. any suggestions?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

koobaru said:


> Alright so I tried updating to nightly 26 and only flashed the two you told me to. For some reason when I check my about phone, the date on the nightly hasn't changed, still says 07092011. any suggestions?


thats cuz you used my old fix. it replaced the build.prop that shows an older rom date then what you actually have. no harm. just use my new one from now on. link in my signature.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Tried installing nightly 26 again with your all in one fix. Results are the same. No screenshot, and 07092011.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

koobaru said:


> Tried installing nightly 26 again with your all in one fix. Results are the same. No screenshot, and 07092011.


Are you restoring a back up or something?

Try this...
Boot into recovery, format system, wipe data, wipe dalvik, flash newest nightly, flash gapps, flash all in one fix. There ain't no way for that bug to survive that.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Nope, I've made some nandroids but never restored one. Guess I'll try wiping everything :/

update: went into mounts and storage, chose format system. wiped data and cache. rebooted so i could go back into rom manager and download the newest nightly again, except my phone wont boot now. stuck on the gray "M" screen.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Once you formatted the system, you erased the partition where the rom is installed. There's nothing there to boot into. That's why my instructions don't say to reboot after formating and wiping. SBF time for you.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

oh shoot. i guess i assumed i had to reboot to flash the nightly. oh well. i guess its square 1. for future reference. what am i supposed to do after i format and wipe?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

koobaru said:


> oh shoot. i guess i assumed i had to reboot to flash the nightly. oh well. i guess its square 1. for future reference. what am i supposed to do after i format and wipe?


Advanced>Wipe Dalvik
Install from SD Card - The nightly you are flashing
Install from SD Card - GApps
Install from SD Card - All in one fix from razorloves
reboot


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

oh thats why i misunderstood... is there a default location where the nightlies are saved? i searched my sd card but i haven't found where.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

koobaru said:


> oh shoot. i guess i assumed i had to reboot to flash the nightly. oh well. i guess its square 1. for future reference. what am i supposed to do after i format and wipe?


You want me to write it again? Lol. I just told you above in post #15 dude.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

koobaru said:


> oh thats why i misunderstood... is there a default location where the nightlies are saved? i searched my sd card but i haven't found where.


/sdcard/clockworkmod/download/download.cyanogen.com/get


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah thanks. i didn't understand because i didn't know where to find the nightlies. thanks for guiding me in my noobieness.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

The ones you already downloaded with CWM will be on your sd card.

/sdcard/clockworkmod/download/download.cyanogenmod.com/get/


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

lol razor got it already. For some reason when I opened the thread back up, there were no more replies since... Oh well. Better more help than no help.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks. lol well, after i redid everything. reflashed cm7, flashed nightly 26, and then flashed the all in one fix; i'm bootlooping at the cyanogenmod7 screen. wee skateboard...


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

koobaru said:


> thanks. lol well, after i redid everything. reflashed cm7, flashed nightly 26, and then flashed the all in one fix; i'm bootlooping at the cyanogenmod7 screen. wee skateboard...


Power off and enter the stock bootloader by holding home while powering up. Press search when you see the triangle and then clear cache and data. 90% chance it will boot after that.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you!


----------

